# Uiterlijk > Esthetische ingrepen >  Lipo 8 juli in cosmipolis kliniek..

## Katja

Over 2 weken precies heb ik een afspraak op mijn vet weg te late zuigen.. heb gisteren consult gehad... en jah omdat ik al eerder plastisch chirurgie heb laten doen in deez kliniek heb ik wel mn volle vertrouwen in hen..
ik ga voor mijn buik en maaggebied, zwembandjes, binnenbenen, knieen, en mijn dijen.. maar ik ben zooooooooo zenuwachtig!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Felice

Hoi Katja,

mag ik vragen of het écht nodig is, (wat heet echt?) of is het een schoonheidsideaal, opgedrongen door de buitenwereld? Hoeveel kilo moet of wil je eraf hebben?
En ga je daarna ook zelf goed aan de gang, met oefeningen, dieet, zelfbewust zijn?

Sterkte ook, je weet waar je het voor doet, Felice

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte Katia!!!!
Laat ons eens weten hoe het gegaan is ok?
Enne...die zenuwen zijn normaal hé..maar je weet waarom je het wilt laten doen; je hebt een doel!! Dus: gaan ervoor!!

Ikzelf zou ook graag willen dat er heel wat vastzittend vet verdwijnt..morgen bijv wakker worden zonder..hihi..maar helaas zal dat niet lukken!!

Knuffel Xx

----------


## Katja

> Hoi Katja,
> 
> mag ik vragen of het écht nodig is, (wat heet echt?) of is het een schoonheidsideaal, opgedrongen door de buitenwereld? Hoeveel kilo moet of wil je eraf hebben?
> En ga je daarna ook zelf goed aan de gang, met oefeningen, dieet, zelfbewust zijn?
> 
> Sterkte ook, je weet waar je het voor doet, Felice


dag Felice,
of het ECHT moet.. neej ik denk het eerlijk gezegd niet.. en qua kilo's gaat er ook weinig af denk ik.. ik weeg zelf zo ie zo 54 kilo.. dus ik hoef ook geen 45 kilo te wegen ofso.. en het is absoluut wel een schoonheidsideaal.. en ja, vast ook wel opgedrongen door de buitenwereld.
Ik word heeel erg onzeker als ik slanke meiden zie.. ik krijg dan letterlijk een minderwaardigheidscomplex.. begin mezelf te vergelijken.. Vooral as ik ga winkelen.. en 9 op de 10 keer past een broek mij aan de bovenkant niet! het is heel moeilijk om de juiste maat dan te vinden.. maatje groter is weer te groot.. maatje kleiner past precies.. maar mn buik zit altijd in de weg.. en nu zal je wel denken: kOm op,, je weegt 54 kilo.. klopt ja.. maar ik ben niet slank! wel slank.. maar heb niet alles op het juiste plek zitten.. heb een heel smal gezichtje.. dus afvallen daar begin ik zo ie zo niet aan.. dan vervallen mn wangen ook meteen.. krijg ik wallen etc.. met sporten heb ik mn buik niet platter gekregen.. wel gespierder! maar het blijft 'breed'.. 

m'n chirurg vond het zeker wel nodig.. hij zei dat ik vooral op latere leeftijd een hangbuik kon krijgen.. 

en na de operatie ben ik zeker wel van plan om bewuster te eten.. alhoewel ik nu al heel gezond eet.. maar dat ik niet bezig blijf met liposuctie als het ergens anders aankomt.. om mn lichaam bij te houden ben ik ook van plan om drnaast te sporten etc..

wish me good luck.. ben doodnerveus!

----------


## Katja

> Sterkte Katia!!!!
> Laat ons eens weten hoe het gegaan is ok?
> Enne...die zenuwen zijn normaal hé..maar je weet waarom je het wilt laten doen; je hebt een doel!! Dus: gaan ervoor!!
> 
> Ikzelf zou ook graag willen dat er heel wat vastzittend vet verdwijnt..morgen bijv wakker worden zonder..hihi..maar helaas zal dat niet lukken!!
> 
> Knuffel Xx


Hoop dat mn droom in vervult wordt.. en dat t van een mooie droom in een nachtmerrie veranderd.. oei oei oei... spannend! nog 9 daagjes..

----------


## Agnes574

Ik begrijp je verhaal Katia...
Ik ben ook niet te zwaar..ik heb enkel last van een buikje en van straie...qua kilo's hoef ik ook niets kwijt; het is dat vastzittende vet waar ik stiepel van word...dat krijg je gewoon zooooooo moeilijk weg!!
Nog 5 daagjes zenuwen meid en dan ist zover!! Sterkte XXX

----------


## Katja

oke,
het is gebeurd.. maar godverdomme wat heb ik toch veel pijn! Lopen, omdraaien, lachen, niezen.. alles doet gewoon pijn! m'n lichaam is ook opgezwollen en blauw... echt blauw blauw! 
echt een traumatisch ervaring moet ik bekennen.. toen ik de OK inreed kreeg ik opeens een paniekaanval.. ik snap niet dat mensen met een gerust hart zomaar de OK inrijden.. blijkbaar ben ik echt de enige die schreeuwend en huilend onder narcose is gebracht.. ik was echt bang! toen ik wakker werd bleef ik doorhuilen.. letterlijk high om te beseffen wat er was gebeurd.. 
na een paar uur helderde ik wel wat op.. ben een nachtje daar gebleven. Vooral omdat ik een te lage bloeddruk had.. en die infuus! wat een rotpijn! 
maar goed,
het is nu achter de rug.. a.s dinsdag moet ik m'n hechtingen eruit laten halen..
m'n lichaam lijkt niet op mijn lichaam.. mijn benen zijn 2maal dikker dan eerst.. en blauw.. buik ziet er eng plat uit..

er is in totaal 3 liter vet weggehaald.. dat is veel!! Vooral als je zelf 54 kilo weegt :S maar blijkbaar zal dat qua gewicht niet veel schelen.. 
god god god,, hoop dat alles goedkomt en dat t pijn gedeelte snel achter de rug is..

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte met je herstel meid!!!
Ik hoop dat het eindresultaat je zal bevallen..."je buik ziet er eng plat uit"?
Dat wilde je toch juist? Ik kan me voorstellen dat de pijn nu overheersd,maar ik hoop dat je die zo weer kwijt en vergeten gaat zijn!
Xx Ag

----------


## Katja

agnes..
zo heb ik mn buik nog nooit gezien!
als ik ging zitten kreeg ik 3 laagjes.. nu is het gewoon plat.. alles is plat!

----------


## Agnes574

Mmmmmmm....mij niet jaloers maken hé meissie  :Wink: 
Daar droom ik ook van...weer terug een platte buik...ik hoop maar dat ik er een beetje werk van kan maken (bewegen,oefeningen,juiste/gezonde voeding) als ik me een keer beetje beter voel!!
Maar...voor jou ben ik écht MEGA-blij!!
Hopelijk gaat je herstel voorspoedig??

Xx

----------


## Elyse

Katja, je moet niet schrikken als je over een aantal dagen of weken niet plat meer bent. Ben zelf vijf weken geleden geholpen en op dit moment heb ik weer een flinke buik. Schijnt overigens wel normaal te zijn en weer weg te trekken. Moet morgen terug naar de kliniek vraag ik meteen of het vocht is of huidoverschot of vet. Twijfel er erg aan, maar kan gewoon vocht zijn en dat is normaal

----------


## Katja

Elyse,
bij mij heeft het geen 5 weken geduurd.. hij is nu al terug bij af :S maar goed, ben blijkbaar erg opgezwollen.. zelfs mijn voeten zijn opgezwollen en blauw.. 
ik denk eerlijk gezegd wel dat het vocht is bij jou. 5 weken is ook nog errug kort om resultaat te zien.. gisteren is mij verteld dat ik pas na 8 weken terug moest komen en dat er dan pas resultaat gezien kon worden.
voel me nog dikker dan ervoor. Ben zelfs een beetje bang ja.. bang dat DIT het is en dat het niet meer goedkomt.. vraag me af hoe ik eruit ga zien.. 

Agnes,, platheid is voorbij.. welkom opgezwollenheid  :Frown:

----------


## Agnes574

Zal wel in orde komen meid..kop op en laat je lichaam eerst genezen!!

Xx

----------


## Katja

Nu een jaar later:

nog steeds een plat buikje.. alleen is mn taille niet smaller geworden.. dat vind ik wel jammer en mijn benen zijn ook niet smaller geworden.. zonde van het geld joh..
dus alleen over mn buik ben ik redelijk tevreden.. 

maar geloof het of niet, pas na een half jaar was al het vocht weggetrokken.. je moet wel echt geduld hebben.. 
operatie valt ook echt wel mee hoor.. je raakt alleen in paniek als je niet meteen resultaat ziet haha.

----------


## Agnes574

Goed nieuws meid...enne; ik ben jaloers op dat platte buikje!!!
Bij mij mag er toch ook wel een 'schelleke' af  :Wink: 
Binnenkort ga ik lekker veel en vaak zwemmen,dat zal me wel helpen na meer dan een jaar ver geen beweging gehad te hebben...en het zal een stuk goedkoper zijn (graptje  :Smile: )
Xx Ag  :Wink:

----------

